# Sting nets scores of venomous snakes



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sting nets scores of venomous snakes

FRANKFORT  State conservation officers seized more than 125 venomous snakes, arrested 10 people and cited one other Thursday after a nearly two-year undercover investigation of those who allegedly illegally possessed, imported and trafficked the deadly reptiles.
Forty-four officers with the state Department of Fish and Wildlife confiscated the snakes and other reptiles, including an alligator, in the investigation, and are expected to issue more than 700 charges.
Animals seized include western diamondback rattlesnakes, timber rattlesnakes, cottonmouth water moccasins, northern and southern copperheads, cobras, great basin rattlesnakes, a gaboon viper, a puff adder and a 2-foot-long alligator.

http://www.kentucky.com/254/story/459181.html

Snakes Alive! Operation Twice Shy
http://www.heraldleaderphoto.com/2008/07/11/snakes-alive-operation-twice-shy/


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Cobras and a gaboon viper? :yikes: 

These are 'NOT' the non-native snakes we need to have released into the warm southern states to become establish along with the boa constrictors and anacondas of the everglades.


----------

